# Can you say "Cheese"



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

A friend of ours is new to the idea of smoking...he's been eating anything and everything smoked that I send with Rock for meals and he's hooked! Grocery store had 2 lb blocks of cheese on sale for $5, so I told him I'd smoke some for him (I needed to smoke some as well) if he bought the cheese!

His are the Mozzarella, Medium Cheddar and two of the Pepper Jack. Mine are the Sharp White Cheddar, Jarlsberg, Queso Fresco and Colby.

I cut the 2 lb blocks into fourths. Headed to a cold MES 40 (ambient temp was about 60*) with Jack Daniels Oak Barrel Chips.














Took these out at 2.5 hrs.







These at 3 hrs-Didn't want to overwhelm him with too much smoke.







And these at 4 hrs.







Thanks for looking!


----------



## hewgag (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice!! Which reminds me.... I am running low on smokey cheese, time to make some more!!!


----------



## wjordan52 (Jun 12, 2012)

I LOVE cheese, and this post is just torture. Those are beautiful, great job. Quick question; if you don't have a vacuum sealer can you use ziplocs to store the cheese?

Bill


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice job Alesia. Now comes the hard part - especially for the guy waiting for you to smoke for him LOL


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you Gary! Yeah it will be, but since I'm so nice and can understand the torture he will be in...I've included a pound of smoked medium cheddar I did a couple months ago! I always have smoked cheese, so I don't have to wait!


Scarbelly said:


> Nice job Alesia. Now comes the hard part - especially for the guy waiting for you to smoke for him LOL


Thank you! I have a vacuum sealer, but I'm sure you can wrap it in plastic wrap and then put in resealable bags to store it. 


wjordan52 said:


> I LOVE cheese, and this post is just torture. Those are beautiful, great job. Quick question; if you don't have a vacuum sealer can you use ziplocs to store the cheese?
> 
> Bill


Thank you! Don't ya love it when you see a thread and reminds you that you need to do the same thing!!!


Hewgag said:


> Very nice!! Which reminds me.... I am running low on smokey cheese, time to make some more!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

Lookin' good!


~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin!


----------

